# On meds for 10 yrs - Suddenly different levels



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

I have been on desiccated thyroid meds for about 10 years. I specifically went to a thyroid specialist who determined this after awhile of feeling awful. I have been doing well on them for quite awhile. It's only been about a year and a half since I saw my regular doctor who tests my thyroid. I am wondering now if everything was tested as I realized that "regular testing" only includes testing the TSH levels. However I specifically requested they test TSH, T3 & T4. I know my body and I know when something is off. I have recently (past couple mths or longer) feeling a bit more tired than usual, as well I have had some strange things occurring like my menstrual cycle is not been regular at all - so far in Nov I got it for nearly 3 weeks straight and then again 2 weeks after that. I have been feeling warmer than usual - not night sweats like in menopause but just in general feeling warmer which is odd for me. I have also been not sleeping well - waking & tossing and turning. So I suspected my thyroid levels might be off & I was shocked to get the results! I am in Canada so I'm not sure how it differs from the U.S. My TSH is 0.04 my T3 is 4.6 and my T4 is 11 - the TSH being extremely low and although the T3 & T4 are considered in the "normal range" they are still low. It has me concerned and I have made an appointment with that specialist again but just so I don't drive myself completely crazy until I see him in a month I would love opinions on what could I be looking at? Thanks!

**Edited part** - TSH - 0.04 - range is 0.30 - 4.00

T4 - 11 - range is 9-23

T3 - 4.6 - range is 3.5 - 6.5

Kim


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

If you could edit your post to add the ranges for your lab results, that would be helpful. It is not unheard of to have levels change and require medication changes. The Free T3 and Free T4 offer a better picture of actual thyroid performance than T3 & T4.


----------



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh I edited at the end to show my ranges. Yes I am not bothered by the fact that they have changed...it's that EVERYTHING is low and when I read up on that, I keep getting the same things on how it might have something to do with my pituitary gland not working properly. Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What medication are you on?


----------



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

It's actually called "Thyroid" and it is desiccated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, with desiccated meds, your TSH will always be super suppressed and your free t4 will be low. You really would only be concerned with your free t3, which is not optimal now. For those ranges, you'd want something around 5.75.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you know if those T3 and T4 levels are Frees? I'm assuming they are, but they will usually say "free" on the lab sheet.

If so, TSH and FT4 will naturally be a little low on dessicated thyroid meds. However, your Free T3 is a little low, too. The mid point of the range is 5.0 and you're below that.


----------



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes they are both Free levels. Ok I guess I am just concerned because I have all my lab work from before I got put on meds and I also have lab work from a couple years ago and it's the one from a couple years ago that has me wondering as it's changed a lot from then. Well thank you all for your help. I guess I have to just be patient & wait until I see my doctor next month!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How are your thyroid antibodies levels? I suspect perhaps those are at work here.


----------



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not quite sure how to find out the thyroid antibody levels?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, they may not have been tested (yet). But your results are a bit "odd" (low across TSH, T3, and T4), which leads me to believe you have antibodies working against you. You may need to ask your doctor to include thyroid antibodies in your next labwork. Others here can give you more guidance on which antibodies tests to request.


----------



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok yes, thank-you that was my thought exactly - I also thought my results were very odd since my results from 10 years ago and even just 2 years ago weren't so odd (which is theonly word to describe it yes lol!). The nurse practitioner calls me today to discuss my results (even though I got them online a couple days ago) and she just says we may have to just lower my dosage. I told her I was a bit ahead of her & already booked an appointment to see my specialist, which she was good about & admitted it was a good idea since they have never heard of my meds! I will update the findings. Thanks!


----------



## evej13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi kimmiezee,

Have you changed anything recently? I was stable for at least the last 8 years, and without thinking, rather foolishly added calcium to my morning 60MG NDT for two weeks or more. I knew better, just completely forgot! According to a study I found, Calcium could have reduced absorption of my NDT by 25% or so. I had no idea why my blood results were lower than usual until it tweaked on me that I had taken that Calcium at the same time as my NDT. Needless to say, I've been struggling for a bit!

There are many medications, vitamins/minerals that interfere with absorption. Have you added anything recently?

Best Wishes,

Eve


----------



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Eve! Funny I was thinking about that too. About 2 or more months ago I was taking some vitamins - Vitamin C, B12, D, yes Calcium and then Omega 3's too (which I was taking at night also) however I haven't taken anything for 2-3 mths except the odd Vitamin C which I've always taken. I also take my thyroid meds at night so it doesn't interfere with any foods etc - but I've been doing that for many years so I don't think they would still be in my system after that long would they? The only other thing I changed, but again it was around the same time as the vitamins is I was having Macha tea (but that only lasted for about a week) Other than that I haven't changed a thing. The blood tests I had was done about 8 days ago or so.Thank-you!


----------



## evej13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi kimmiezee, I don't think you should have any problems with the Calcium if you took it at least 4 hours away from your NDT. My issue is that I took it WITH my NDT.

Where in Canada are you? I'm in Sask. I've found that it's incredibly hard finding a doctor here who has any understanding at all about the thyroid here.


----------



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

Eve I know what you mean. I actually went to a naturopath after not getting anywhere from my regular doctor. This naturopath sent me to a doctor that practices as an MD but also does naturopathy. He specializes in Thyroid too. He had me thoroughly tested and was the one who out me on the desiccated. I am in Ontario. 
Kim


----------



## evej13 (Dec 28, 2015)

kimmiezee, I went to a naturopath years ago, but got not help at all there. I've tried naturopaths, homeopaths, and all kinds of other natural therapists before I was diagnosed.

I am not unhappy with my doctor. She tests TSH, FT3 and FT4, plus has prescribed NDT, but she doesn't seem to have a lot of experience with NDT, and kinda goes along with my suggestions, rather than providing a really active role. I'd like to find someone who would just manage my thyroid issues, and keep her as my PCP - she's very open-minded.


----------



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

I hope you find someone! Good Luck


----------



## evej13 (Dec 28, 2015)

I've gotten an appointment with an MD that works in an integrative medicine clinic. I hope he'll be able to help. Although, I've done fairly well without a lot of medical advice. These boards are incredibly helpful.


----------



## kimmiezee (Jan 4, 2016)

UPDATE: Its been a bit but I got in to see my specialist and I am very glad that I did. My regular MD was going to just change my dosage but the specialist doesn't think the dose is a problem. He is running some more tests. He thinks that something is interfering with my thyroid working properly. He is having my Vitamin D tested as I guess it can interfere with proper function. As well he is checking my Ferritin, Estradiol and my adrenals. In the mean time he is having me splitting my dosage up - no more taking it before bed as I was doing. I have to take 2 pills in the morning 1/2 hr before eating and then 2 more in the afternoon an hour and a half after I have had lunch. He is also having me take Vitex which is a natural pill that helps with PMS symptoms. He said he doesn't think I am pre-menopausal yet but believes my hormones might be changing. I have to repeat tests in 6 weeks and see him again..


----------

